# Loose stool after boosters



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino got his last booster shots on Friday. We gave him more dewormer on Saturday that our vet gave us to give to him the following day. It is now Monday and he has diarrhea for 48 hours. Is it because of the booster shots of the dewormer? Any idea to when this will stop or when we should get really worried?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If he doesn't act sick, I wouldn't worry for another day or two. Make sure he eat only dry food.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

its getting worse, we put him on half rice half food and its pure diarrhea every time. Today we came home to find he had to go so bad he went all over his kennel, i mean ALL over. When should we call the vet? He acts completely normal though.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I would call the vet. They may want to run tests on the stool or they may just recommend the rice with boiled meat or chicken for a while. We had this issue with Holley when we first got her and they gave her meds as well as put her on the boiled ground beef and rice for a while. Better to be safe and call the vet at least.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I had the same problem with my puppy....he received his 3rd vaccinations, frontline, deworming and heartworm all in one day and by night time he threw up and had diarrhea. I called my vet and he said some dogs react like that cause it might have been too much for him. He asked if my puppy was acting differently like lethargic or not himself. I told him it was not the case. He told me not to worry and feed him boiled plain rice to settle his stomach. After 24hours he was fine again and his stool was more firm. When in doubt it's always best to ask the vet just to have the peace of mind!!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Any update on little Vino?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

after lots and lots of rice his stool is finally coming back to normal today so we are still holding off of treats and gonna go back to no rice and see how it goes, THANKS!!!... heres how foxie feels about it.. .haha


----------

